# Left drysuit at Bailey's takeout



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

it is worth the gas money go drive up there before someone steals it


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

We will be there in the morning and look for you.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I figured it you was your crew that left that. Anyway, I will give you a call and we can trade for beers.


----------

